# Fuck xanax



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

Omg why did i take one i hate how they make me feel, its making the anxiety and everything worse,







how long does this last?

edit: now i cant stop smiling...hmm weird drug lol


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Give it a couple more days and if you still feel more anxiety, call your doctor.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

It sounds like you took too much. I always cut those tabs in quarters, even the .25mg. You have to find the dose that is right for you, not what the doc says to take. It's very important. A friend of mine took too much of a Vicodin and got DP. His doc said take the whole thing (with a muscle relaxer) and he started to panic.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Me and Xanax have a Love/Hate relationship. It is so damn addictive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

I had some xanax on hand and took it the first day I had dp, when I didn't know what was going on except that I was having one panick attack after another. It made everything a million times worse. I ended up going on klonopin which, at first, calmed me and made everything more clear. Then I switched to ativan when I was hospitalized but didn't like it so I switched back to klonopin.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Xanax addiction sucks. Only take it if you need to.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Auldie said:


> Omg why did i take one i hate how they make me feel, its making the anxiety and everything worse,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They calm me down but almost make the actual DP worse because I am not feeling the anxiety with it I guess? They also make me tired after and sometimes it makes me feel worse when I come down from the pill. I really have a love/hate relationship with drugs.


----------

